# looking for land for lease or a club to join



## mwoods (Mar 14, 2009)

i am looking for some land to lease or a club to join. i will take either let me know


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 14, 2009)

memberships available 1040 ac qdm club has turkey hogs and deer new food plots being planted and managed for quailty deer , great opportunity to get in on ground floor , pin in system on stands ,large hard woods along creek bottoms through property,thick pines bordering some plots and select cut pines on other plots for info call Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741 or Ron Harris @ 706-424-6544

will show land upon request

DUES $850

"THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS" 
Attached Images


----------



## bowman69 (Mar 15, 2009)

*wilkes co. club*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. No deer or hog dog hunting. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members. We are showing club every weekend. Club location : 820 Clark Gresham rd., Tignall , GA. (Wilks co.)
need 6 members
Club Rules

1. No drinking in the field or before going out into the field. 

2. Stay off surrounding club property.

3. 2 guest hunts per season. Guest hunters must use your stands.

4. No dogs for hunting hog or deer.

5. No cutting trees down.

6. No duck hunting during deer season.

7. Each club member’s spouse and children (under 18) are included in fees.

8. Each paying member can have two stands; children can have one stand , up to two
children per paying member . If a child is under the age of 12 years old they need to hunt close to you. 


9. Stands should be 150 yards from other members. All stand moving and lane cutting
must be done before bow season. Do not use someone else’s stands without 
permission. All stands must be marked on the map.

10. There will be a club board, made up of members, which will help fix problems.
Anyone that keeps breaking rules or causing problems will be 
asked to leave the club, we are here to have a good time !


----------



## Pat Tria (Mar 16, 2009)

We have 2 more openings to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. The property also has a beaver pond for duck hunting. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. Annual dues is $1100. Respond via e-mail at tria1@juno.com.


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts- Emanuel Co*

8.25/acre
200-868 acre tracts
Wadley and 1 Stillmoore area


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts: Emanuel Co*

200 to 868 acres @ 8.25/acre for lease
Insurance is .14/acre
Good deer & turkey hunting
Hardwoods & Pines
Lease terms 09/01/2009- 08/31/2010
(478) 553-0203


----------



## tharv (Mar 16, 2009)

We have 3 open slots in Washington co 175 ac. power no running water 500 a year


----------



## church (Mar 18, 2009)

i have 4 opening in monroe co.pin in system,turkeys and deer.no power but have camp site.call 478-394-8817 cell or 478-994-3374 home ---thanks terry


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 20, 2009)

*Leasable tracts Emanuel County*

Stillmoore area 224 acres @ $8.00/acre
Wadley Area  58+ to 1200 acres @ $8.25/acre
Insurance reduced to .10/acre 
(478)553-0203


----------



## hdj (Mar 20, 2009)

i have two clubs one in upson co. and one in crawford co. one very large and one small send me a message if interested.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 21, 2009)

Take a look at my club in Meriwether County
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290256


----------



## catchitwild (Mar 25, 2009)

5000 acres in Warrenton Ga looking 6 members. Very secure camp owner lives on site, Power and Water hook up. Has Bath House, Club House with Full Kitchen and Pool Room. Washer and Dryer on site, Ice Machine, Deer Cooler and Cleaning area, Outside pavillion with BBQ Pit. Roads well maintained Club stands for member use, food plots, as well as making your own, you are welcome to bring your own tractors. Pastures, Fields and wooded areas with creeks, lakes, and ponds on land. Membership is $1700.00, $300.00 for Campsite under 20 Feet, over 20 Feet $450.00. Camp site can be used year round, abundant deer and Turkey. 4 wheelers allowed


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a link to the post about our club.  Denzil

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 29, 2009)

*jones county club*

PM sent


----------



## wsstew (Mar 29, 2009)

1000 Acre club in Greene co. 15 total members. Yearly dues$1000.00. P.M. me for more info.


----------



## JG129 (Mar 30, 2009)

pm sent:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=269256


----------



## Outdooradman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Douglas County Hunting Association*

Check us out...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3417249#post3417249


----------



## Pat Tria (Apr 6, 2009)

We have openings in our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease two (2) separate 500 acre timber tracts with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. The track we just leased was our old club property for 30+ years. We lost the lease in Feb '08 due to an impending sale that fell through. Both properties have beavers ponds for duck hunting. Our old property boarders Federal Land that is too far from the road for John Q Public which opens this tract to an additional 250+acres. Hogs are heavy on this property. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the properties are pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Respond via e-mail to fdstacks@bellsouth.net


----------

